# Grey Knights projects.



## Brother Constantine

I am a HUGE fan of Grey Knights, and I have been working on a couple of project figures for the last little while. I am very busy with life in general so unfortunatly I do not have as much free time as I would like, but here is what I have managed to get done so far:

This is my GK Chaplain, as inspired by the awesome GK novels!!!
I built his helmet from scratch out of GS, and used classic metal lightening claws. His base and the splashing blood are all GS as well.









Here is my test terminator. I am seeing if I have the skill, and if I like the look of tabarded GKTs. I think I am going to do the whole squad this way.



























Here is a shot of some additional detail I added.









I am also working on a GK GM. I have customized him to be holding his NFW in two hands, I have swaped his head for a bald one (like mine k, and I am currently attempting to convert his Storm bolter into a Psycannon.


----------



## xiawujing

Very nice work so far! I'd love to see it all when you've got it fully modelled and painted up.


----------



## Pherion

Looks very nice! I want to see more of them painted. I really like how that base came out on the Chaplin!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

awsome job man, if I didnt suck with GS Id probably be doing something like this to my dark elves, I might still if I can figure out a way to do it how I want a few of them


----------



## ToxicBunny

Heh - the chaplain's base would make every blood letter on the field run for him just to lick his boots! 

Brilliant conversion concepts and a very nice paint job


----------



## Red Corsairs

Brilliant conversions! I really like the helmet you've sculpted for the Grey Knight Chaplain and the tabbard you've sculpted on your test terminator and the conversion for the last guy looks very good. Looking forward to seeing them all painted up.


----------



## Ste

excellent work have some rep


----------



## Djinn24

Awesome work! I wanna see more.


----------



## humakt

Brilliant work. I like the 'splashing' blood. Thats a serious amount of killing oging on there or is this on a deamon world?

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Brother Constantine

Thank you all for the comments :grin:



humakt said:


> Brilliant work. I like the 'splashing' blood. Thats a serious amount of killing oging on there or is this on a deamon world?


My intent was that the Chaplain is on a Daemon world like the one described in the first GK novel. But there is no reason why the blood he is stepping in couldn't be that of foul Daemon scum that he has killed! :threaten:


----------



## Brother Constantine

I have recently been working on my first NMM GKT. Here is my progress so far. Next step is to attach and paint the arms.


----------



## Vaz

+Rep. Jesus, that is absolutely awesome... I have nothing more to say, I'm lost for words, to be honest... Which is rare... Wow...


----------



## NurglingStomper

Nice work, I love the chaplain. Have some rep!


----------



## xiawujing

Getting better and better!


----------



## HorusReborn

Now I'm still not a fan of NMM and there are various reasons why. Gold for me is my most favourite and aesteticly (sp?) pleasing. Silver on the other hand as a NMM is never convincing to me, I get the method behind it and the reasoning behind it, but it always looks like it's just grey. This guy looks awesome man. It is nice to look at it painted this way as it is softer than the metallic versions I've seen. I do see some semblance to silver or metal in some of the areas of the figure. I'm not fully convinced it's supposed to be metallic by looking at it. Now don't get me wrong, I'm in no way slamming this figure because to be honest it just looks absolutely sweet. I love the grey look to him and man, that blending is flawless in my eyes. I just can't speak when I look at his purity both fluff and well, your presentation of the figure... he's soooooooo clean!!! Gotta rep ya


----------



## Ordo

Dude.....I love the *NMM* he looks sweet.The Chaplain looks totally beastly and insane,I wish I had you skill with the *GS* but unfourtunatly I dont.
+ rep to you
Ordo


----------



## Commissar Ploss

gotta say, i'm really glad to see more NMM painters! you did great! this is absolutely awe-inspiring! Your use of strategic shading is imaculate! I'm thoroughly impressed with your work! 

Maybe you could do a tutorial on some various GS applications. I'm sure that people would love to see how you made that chaplain head. Maybe even a shading tutorial? Just a suggestion, but i know it wouldn't be for nothing! thanks again for showing me that it can be done. NMM that is.lol. I'm inspired to continue with my attempts! thank you!

forever awestruck,
Commissar Ploss


----------



## Brother Constantine

Thanks guys!
NMM is pretty tough to do and I know it is not everyones cup of tea. I find it intimidating with all of those GD painters posting their NMM work which I never have a hope of duplicating! I am just having fun with the process of painting!!! and giving myself some models I can be proud of in the process


----------



## Commissar Ploss

rock on, thats a good way of thinking about it. what do you think about those tutorials? :wink:

CP


----------



## Brother Constantine

Commissar Ploss said:


> rock on, thats a good way of thinking about it. what do you think about those tutorials? :wink:
> CP


I was thinking about it.....But that will take a lot of time away from actually painting my models :cray: and I want to keep going while my motivation is still fresh!

I am more than happy to answer any questions you have about what I have done though k:


----------



## HorusReborn

are you using Citadel colours for your NMM?


----------



## Tossidin

God I love him, and I love Grey knights! I was like "Whoah!" when I saw him, and still am 
I would like to know what colours yo used too, if you could be so kind as to share the awsomeness :victory:

+rep btw


----------



## Brother Constantine

Commissar Ploss said:


> rock on, thats a good way of thinking about it. what do you think about those tutorials? :wink:
> CP





HorusReborn said:


> are you using Citadel colours for your NMM?


This is a really quick tutorial (if it can be called that) on what I have done so far. I hope this answers your questions and helps those of you that are interested in giving it a try :good:

I used a base coat of black spray paint from GW, then I used codex grey (CG), Space wolf grey (SWG), and skull white (SW).

I painted the codex grey onto the black primer, leaving the deep cracks black.

Then I mixed CG and SWG together to create a transition color, and applied it.

Then I applied SWG.

And finally I applied the SW.

During every stage I make sure that my paints are almost the consistency of washes. 

As you apply the layers, try not to go over the same area, aka leave some of the previous layer exposed. This way when the paint dries the transition looks smoother.

I hope this helps! If you have any more questions just ask I will be happy to help k:


----------



## Brother Constantine

There are little frickin' Daemons all over the place!!!! :ireful2: Good thing I have armed my GKT


----------



## bishop5

I think i'm in love. That is an incredible looking model. Well done.


----------



## Klomster

Oh, hello Brother Constantine.

Those grey knights are impossible to mistake, it is you from grey knights forum.


The GKT still look amazing.


----------



## Brother Constantine

Klomster said:


> Oh, hello Brother Constantine.
> Those grey knights are impossible to mistake, it is you from grey knights forum.
> The GKT still look amazing.


The very same!!! Well met Brother Klomster!


----------



## Brother Constantine

So here he is!!! All done!
I think that NMM is not really to much more work than metalic painting. It is just a different form of layering/highlighting really.
I have chosen not to base him yet because I am thinking that I may use him and my other GKTs in the new addition of Space Hulk when it comes out. 
I am pretty tight for funds and time, and I think that SH will be a good solution to my $ and time shortages


----------



## Pronoun

Never have I felt so compelled to commit heresy once again and join the ranks of the Grey Knights...
BUT I SHALL RESIST!
Your blood base would be equally suited to a Lord of Chaos, were I not too busy letting blood flow from loyalists such as yourself. Your painting will indirectly cause Chaos's powers to grow! Your flawless NMM shading has inspired me to drive my devotees of Khorne to far greater heights!

So... well done, "Brother Constantine", your chapter's looks should distract Slaanesh's idiots long enough for you to cut them down.




Yeah... those kick ass.


----------



## Brother Constantine

Pronoun said:


> Never have I felt so compelled to commit heresy once again and join the ranks of the Grey Knights...
> BUT I SHALL RESIST!
> Your blood base would be equally suited to a Lord of Chaos, were I not too busy letting blood flow from loyalists such as yourself. Your painting will indirectly cause Chaos's powers to grow! Your flawless NMM shading has inspired me to drive my devotees of Khorne to far greater heights!
> So... well done, "Brother Constantine", your chapter's looks should distract Slaanesh's idiots long enough for you to cut them down.
> Yeah... those kick ass.



Join the light side!!!
You don't stand a chance against the Emperor's finest :threaten:
The dark gods may gain some power from the oceans of spilled blood so easily emptied from their weakling followers, but I asure you the losses the dark gods suffer at the hands of the Grey Knghts more than compensates for the miniscule gain. 

Thaks for the complement on my GKT. I am flattered that he made a follower of Chaos think about changing sides :good:

Now I just have to paint the rest of them :shok:
I know the GKs are elite but my force is pushing it :laugh:


----------



## Klomster

Dang, i almost wan't to paint a grey knight terminator.

But i don't have one and i can't afford one :'(


----------



## LTP

Fantastic looking models dude. Im a big fan of NMM and use it myself. Its quite hard to do well but you ve got it. Cant wait for my GK's to arrive now.


----------



## World Eater XII

Dude awsome stuff..could make another solid khorne worshipper collect GK! +rep


----------



## Brother Constantine

Well, my camera is back and here are a couple of pics:

First up is my GM with his newly fitted Force weapon cables. I think I am almost ready to say this guy is ready for the paint shop  I can't really think of anything else that I want/need to add to him.....can you?
I am going to make a helmet and bearer for him but that is a side project for another day  




























Next is my Chaplains key chain/strap. The Chaplain is still a WIP, I am going to fill in the strap to make it more substantial. What do you think so far?


----------



## Warlord Imp

this only limit I see with the 'real world' mechanics...the cables limit the effective use of the weapon. otherwise the conversion is just excellent. it's these small details that make a figure amazing.


----------



## Brother Constantine

@ Warlord Imp.

I was thinking that the cables could be retractable so that the GM isn't tripping over meters of cable when it doesn't need to be there.

I just finished working on this guy and thought I would post pics of my progress. Sorry the pica are dark


----------



## Lioneljohnson510

Nice Paint job it is very smooth i also like the highlights to great job


----------



## kolossus

congratulation for your paint job, is very very good + rep


----------



## Brother Constantine

I have finally finished GKT number two, which means that I officially have battle brothers!!!! I only had one before so he was an only child not a brother 




























And now for the team shots!!!


----------



## Troajn

These guys look fantastic, great job, well done


----------



## LTP

yay he's not lonely anymore 

So what design are you going for on the bases for these guys?


----------



## Brother Constantine

Really not sure yet what I want to do with the bases :dunno:
There are soooo many cool options, Space Hulk, Lava, Daemons, Blood.....
I'm just going to keep painting the models until I become inspired k:


----------



## humakt

That is a very nice paint job. The NMM doesnt overpower the model and make it look cartoony which is what normally turns me off the painting technique.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of these minis.


----------



## vacantghost

excellent job!


----------



## Micklez

:shok:

Those are b****y amazing, i think its time to crack open that box of GK Terminators and give them a shot. Also, what is the name of this GK forum u mentioned???

cheers
-mick-


----------



## Ste

how long does it ake you to finisha mini? plus there simply amazing


----------



## Brother Constantine

Micklez said:


> :shok:
> 
> Those are b****y amazing, i think its time to crack open that box of GK Terminators and give them a shot. Also, what is the name of this GK forum u mentioned???
> 
> cheers
> -mick-


The name of the forum I mentioned is "Grey Knights Forum" Pretty original eh 
This is where you can find it: http://greyknights.forumotion.com/forum.htm
Come check it out, it is a great forum.



Ste said:


> how long does it ake you to finisha mini? plus there simply amazing


Usually if I can sit down uninterupted a terminator will take me a solid day and a half. I don't usually have much spare time though, so sometimes it can take A LOT longer


----------



## Gothic

the worse is you make a daemon player start his GKs up again i already have SM but GKs that is pushing it lol 

Great work keep it up for definitely if you can make chaos players quake in their boots like this


----------



## Ste

Brother Constantine said:


> The name of the forum I mentioned is "Grey Knights Forum" Pretty original eh
> This is where you can find it: http://greyknights.forumotion.com/forum.htm
> Come check it out, it is a great forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually if I can sit down uninterupted a terminator will take me a solid day and a half. I don't usually have much spare time though, so sometimes it can take A LOT longer


they look amazing  i spend about an hour per model depending but i can usually finish about 5 - 10 man guard squad in 5 hours?


----------



## jack

Cool.
I look forward to seeing them based!


----------



## edd_thereaper

some awsome stuff here

also the tutorial on nmm has definatly helped

keep up the good work

cheers

edd


----------



## Brother Constantine

Here is the Brother Captain for the upcomming sqad. Not quite finished yet, but I am over due for an update :grin:


----------



## Vaz

Again, that's astounding. Time for a +Rep, I think =D


----------



## BobPanda

these are the best paited grey knoights i've ever seen !!! thumbs up !!!.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

0.o Those are amazing


----------



## Brother Constantine

Here is the latest instalment of the growth of the Knight Wing!!! Here is Brother Captain Garus and the begginings of his squad.














































The Brother Captain has a GS detailed shield on him now and also has the GS loin cloth.
Two more to go until my first squad is complete :cheers: 
One more standard Terminator, and the special weapons Incinerator Terminator. :so_happy:


----------



## Liber Heresius

Man, I don't know how you did it, but you managed to elevate grey knights to an even higher level of awesome (insert over 9000 joke here). Your conversions are awesome and your painting is better still. Are you sure your not on the 'eavy metal team?


----------



## Brother Constantine

Liber Heresius said:


> Man, I don't know how you did it, but you managed to elevate grey knights to an even higher level of awesome (insert over 9000 joke here). Your conversions are awesome and your painting is better still. Are you sure your not on the 'eavy metal team?


I am sure. 

But thank you for your kind words :biggrin:


----------



## Klomster

I'd say you are not 'eavy metal quality.

But dang, it's not far away. Awesome awesome awesome. Is there a better word for awesome than awesome?

Dang english.

Anyways, love those gkt's, very good job there mate.


----------



## Brother Constantine

Thank you Brother Klomster. As always your honesty is appreciated. Now get some more pics of your Mechanicus up on here!!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Gahh!!!!! NMM!!!!! 

While I do have a serious dislike of nmm I have to say that you have pulled it off on these models very well. It helps that whatever method you used on it avoided giving the models that cartoony look that nmm usually produces (and hence my dislike for it). Very well done BC.


----------



## zboy234

very well done, NMM is a technique which i think is too glorified these days but you might have pulled my head back in a bit:biggrin:.

Good work, no doubt about that and for that you should be praised and applauded, and now I HAVE TO BUY SOME GREY KNIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:goodpost::biggrin::angry:


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

Those GK are sweeeeeeeeeeeeet.now I have to put mine back in the box. compared to what I just seen on here I may have been trying to paint mine while asleep.oh well that's what paint stripper is for. back to the drawing board.

Again kudos on those GREYKNIGHTS Brother Constantine.:goodpost::clapping:


----------



## Brother Constantine

I have finally started work on my Grey Knight Grand Master's helmet bearer. Here is the progress so far.


----------



## NurglingStomper

Wow your GKs are amazing. I wouldn't say you're 'eavy metal quality though, they got quite a ways to go if they want to paint like you. Have some rep good sir.


----------



## squeek

Glad to see you are busy painting again BC, look forward to seeing more finished models.


----------



## Concrete Hero

That's looking n_iiiiii_ce

Azrael might be pissed you stole his midget though :Grin:

Great stuff!


----------



## Azwraith

you did a hell nice job of converting the helm on Azreals bearer midget cant wait to see it all painted up


----------



## Brother Constantine

I am still working on him right now. I still need to:
*Have some cables dangling down from the helm.
*Finish the little guys GS arms.
*And add some more detail to the helmet.

Not too bad really. I am thinking that I will paint him with red robes, have his exposed boot silver like the GK's armour, and paint the Helmet Gold.

My GM is going to have gold arms also, the shoulder pauldrons will remain silver but the arms and hands will be gold.

What do you guys think of that idea?



Concrete Hero said:


> That's looking n_iiiiii_ce
> 
> Azrael might be pissed you stole his midget though :Grin:
> 
> Great stuff!


LOL!!! He will be even more pissed when he sees what I had to do to the lion helm in order to put the GK's helmet in its place :ireful2:



squeek said:


> Glad to see you are busy painting again BC, look forward to seeing more finished models.



I am trying!!! But it's hard with school and summer to distract me :cray:


----------



## contorter

I can only say that I am totally amazed by both your painting and greenstuff skills. Keep up your good work. I will follow your progress on this forum with a smile :victory:


----------



## Brother Constantine

I am currently working on my Chaplain. I have changed my mind about using an Incinerator for him and have opted for a holy relic and a soon to be made from scratch Nemesis Force Sword/Storm Bolter (The classic sword in the pics is a proxy). There is still A LOT of work to be done on this guy but I thought I would post some of my work this far. Let me know what you think . 

The arm is from a plastic terminator sergeant, and the icon is from an old school Cannonness. Nothing is permanently attached yet, I just temporarily stuck him together for the pics.


----------



## Micklez

Oh god, that model is going to be amazing, best of luck with this mate but you probably dont need it


----------



## Concrete Hero

Quite a cool pose, I can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I agree completely! Its absolutely intimidating!

great job STILL mate!

CP


----------



## Damned Fist

>


I had some catching up to do on this project log. I must say that I really like the look of these guys altogether. This will be one impressive army if you can keep this up!:victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Although these minis are tempting my brothers in Chaos, nothing will make me leave the path of Chaos no matter how sweet and pretty they are. 

No seriously this is some great work. I only wish I could paint that well.Nice NMM work. +rep from me.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus

I think a chaos player would give up at the sight of an army of GK's painted by you.


----------



## Mabrothrax

Brother Constantine said:


> I am currently working on my Chaplain. I have changed my mind about using an Incinerator for him and have opted for a holy relic and a soon to be made from scratch Nemesis Force Sword/Storm Bolter (The classic sword in the pics is a proxy). There is still A LOT of work to be done on this guy but I thought I would post some of my work this far. Let me know what you think .
> 
> The arm is from a plastic terminator sergeant, and the icon is from an old school Cannonness. Nothing is permanently attached yet, I just temporarily stuck him together for the pics.


Your work in this thread is excellent. I'm very tempted to strip my few GKs and have a go at the NMM using your ideas.

I have to say, as great as the above model looks, it just doesn't say 'chaplain' to me. It looks like a brother-captain or grandmaster at present. I think that without either a skull helmet or a crozius (who says a NFW has to be a sword or halberd?) it'll lose the impact a chaplain can have. 

Oh, and I really don't think (flat) black armour will look right alongside your other nmm silver/chrome Grey knights.

otherwise, amazing work :good:


----------



## Brother Constantine

Mabrothrax said:


> I have to say, as great as the above model looks, it just doesn't say 'chaplain' to me. It looks like a brother-captain or grandmaster at present. I think that without either a skull helmet or a crozius (who says a NFW has to be a sword or halberd?) it'll lose the impact a chaplain can have.
> 
> Oh, and I really don't think (flat) black armour will look right alongside your other nmm silver/chrome Grey knights.
> 
> otherwise, amazing work :good:


Thanks for the feed back Mabrothrax.
I love swords so what can I say? The "feel" I am going for is that the Chaplain is using weaponry that is ancient and saturated in his chapters history, hence the sword/Bolter combo it's kinda like he's being nestalgic 

As for the colours, I am going to stick with the same shinny NMM as the other GKTs but will paint the Chaplain's arms below the shoulder pauldrons shinny black.

I agree it is hard to make a GKT look more "Chaplainy" and less "Captainy" LOL, that is why I have given him the book on his shoulders, the keys around his waist, and customized his pose.

Hopefully you will be able to see the Chaplain as I do when I have finished customizing and painting him :dunno:

As for the rest of you Chaos lovers!!!..... The fact that you are even entertaining the IDEA of playing GKs is a victory for the Emperor!!!! (and a great compliment to me, thank you.)
It is never to late to admit that you were wrong :grin: I'm sure the Emperor will accept your appologies


----------



## White Knight

Nice work constantine. 
Can I ask are you member of the Greys knights forum?

http://greyknights.forumotion.com/


----------



## Brother Constantine

White Knight said:


> Nice work constantine.
> Can I ask are you member of the Greys knights forum?
> 
> http://greyknights.forumotion.com/


You can, and I am. 
Are you?
I am Constantine over there as well :good:


----------



## White Knight

I am Amareo Davion over there.
I am also part of warser and I am in the same usergroup as you.


----------



## Brother Constantine

I just managed to squeeze in a little painting time in a study break I had the other day. Here is the result.





































I am still planning on modelling a laurel onto the helmet and have it hanging down from the back of the helmet. I am thinking that the helmet will be painted NMM gold, so will the wing. The feathers however, I think will be either NMM silver or I will try and paint them as white or blue gems.


----------



## AM.

I'm really impressed with your knights Constantine. Top quality job.


----------



## Brother Constantine

I got some modelling done today! k: 

The first model is a very simple conversion of a Brother Captain. I really like the Gk swords and wanted the Captain of one of my Terminator squads to be weilding one. He is still a wip and I still have some work to do on his arm and hand, I am thinking that I want him to have a Psycannon as well.





























Next is the second member of my Grand Master's honour guard, the first being my Chaplain. As you can see quite a simple conversion but effective none the less (I LOVE the hammer from the Corteaze model!).


----------



## Azwraith

love that hammer too looks so mad! i love your GKT!


----------



## Brother Constantine

I did some more work on my GKT Brother Captain, and the Storm Bolter/Force Sword for my Chaplain.


----------



## Azwraith

love the cabling and the bolter sword is sweet  gunblade *cough cough*


----------



## MaidenManiac

This is so damn nice, keep it up! Propperly made and painted GKs are beyond beautifull:biggrin:


----------



## Bardictraveller

Hails brother, thy brethren hath the look of true Champions of the God-Emperor about themselves. Blessed is thy brush and hallowed thy paints!

Have some +rep, and continue to make my knights look ashamed at their own armour 
If you can spare the time, check out my WIP and give me your 2 cents on my Grey Knights (page 3 or 4 i think)

Greetings and salutations, Brother-Knights!


----------



## raverboi

so much win


----------



## Imperial Dragon

LOVELY Grey Knights you have there, These are some pretty damn awesome models you have got painted up so far! +Rep for sure!


----------



## Masito

sorry for pushing up this thread, but will we see an update in the near future perhaps? Because your work on these Grey Knights is stunning, but the painting and conversions...


----------



## Brother Constantine

It's been A LONG time since an update.....But here is my latest WIP

Pre-paint:










































The beginnings of the NMM:











































BC


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Yeah, looks like it has been a very long time haha. Very nice stuff though!


----------



## Doelago

Awesome model! +rep!

How did you paint it? It is NMM if i am not mistaken,but what colors? How long did it take for you to learn to paint to that standard? How many normal Astartes do I have to ruin before I can paint like that? Srsly... You crushed my GKs 100-0 with these... They are just awesome! Srsly! They do look better than the ones painted for the Codex...


----------



## Horusdeschain

brother these are amazing how did u paint the gold? i must know you've inspired me to paint my grey knights 

thanks very much for your help


----------



## Crux terminus

epic.................................................


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

raverboi said:


> so much win


----------



## papa nurgle

Your painting is simply amazing! It makes me want to cry from overexposure to pure AWESOMENESS! :shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Very nice Constantine, i remember seeing this thread initially, in '09.

I do like the Terminator-version of the Master of the Fleet 'cape-in-hand- pose you have copied and I hope we can all look forward to seeing more progress on your stunning GKs soon.

+rep

Grish


----------



## dark angel

While I am not a fan of the Grey Knights as such, these are awesome. I really like the one holding his cape, his pose is, to say the least, epic. Plus rep mate, keep it up :victory:


----------



## Varakir

Really glad you came back to the thread, else i may never have seen it.

Always been a fan of the GK models, and these might be some of the best i've seen. inspiring stuff :victory:


----------



## dlakertor

Great nmm! You inspire me to get my paint brushes out and practise more :biggrin: 
+ 1 rep


----------



## Fireflies

I always had a weak spot for Those GK Terminator mini's, even bought 1 and painted it.. (see my project log). Still looking for a way to allie them in my space marine army or use them as a proxy terminator squad..

Your GK Terminators look awesome (painted and converted)! That's the way to make them really stand out.. 
keep it up! +rep


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Try doing Deathwing once the plastic GKT kits comes out with the INQ codex.


----------



## Brother Constantine

Thank you ALL for your comments.

My techniques are very simple, and I am more than happy to share them if those of you that showed interest are still wanting recipies etc...



Pirate Metal Troy said:


> Try doing Deathwing once the plastic GKT kits comes out with the INQ codex.


Its like you read my mind! :shok:
Because I don't have much spare time these days I limited in what projects I can undertake......BUT......I was thinking that if GW brings out plastic GKTs I would build a GK Space Hulk force:chuffed:

BC


----------



## Brother Constantine

Sorry for the double post, but here is my GM with the golds added.


































BC


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Very impressive ... plus rep. Your NMM is fantastic, perhaps one day I will attempt it. Good work on all of it.


----------



## Fireflies

jaw dropping awesome!


----------



## 5tonsledge

all i can say is outstanding work here. Metal models are nightmares to mod, but you make it look easy. +rep for you man


----------



## bane-of-banes

grey knights have ALWAYS been sexy, but you've made them even more sexier, i commend you!

+rep


----------



## Brother Constantine

Thank you everyone for your comments and rep :victory:

Here are some pics of the WIP GM to date. Enjoy, and please keep commenting and feel free to give constructive critisizm.


































BC


----------



## Doelago

Wow... That guy looks so god damn amazing... Have some rep for it!


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Unreal ... I love that sword *plots upon stealing said sword and wonders if the mini will miss it* + REP When I can, I gotta do the venerial thing and spread it around.


----------



## Zodd

Astounding. Those conversions and the NMM are very, very good. That blade.."sigh".. +rep


----------



## 5tonsledge

Brother Constantine said:


> Join the light side!!!
> You don't stand a chance against the Emperor's finest :threaten:
> The dark gods may gain some power from the oceans of spilled blood so easily emptied from their weakling followers, but I asure you the losses the dark gods suffer at the hands of the Grey Knghts more than compensates for the miniscule gain.
> 
> Thaks for the complement on my GKT. I am flattered that he made a follower of Chaos think about changing sides :good:
> 
> Now I just have to paint the rest of them :shok:
> I know the GKs are elite but my force is pushing it :laugh:


Lets see those GKT fight my Slaanesh Terminator Champions with Lightning Claws paired. But really outstanding work. this work will help me make some work on my NMM painting. +rep for you.


----------



## Brother Constantine

This guy could take the whole squad without breaking a sweat!!! :wild:

Just finished him! 










































BC


----------



## Asecino13

Wow is all I have to say. I've never painted NMM but have it in the plans to learn how once I finish painting my ork army. The recipe you had for the silver I though was brilliant and was wondering what you were using for your gold colors as well they look simply awesome.


----------



## Evil beaver2

Thats some stunning painting :shok:
+rep

Just out of curiosity, how long has that last model taken you?


----------



## Justindkates

Amazing, I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Brother Constantine

Evil beaver2 said:


> Thats some stunning painting :shok:
> +rep
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how long has that last model taken you?


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't really give you an acurate time frame for the whole project 
I have been working on him on and off for a year or so :blush:

Once I started painting, he was probabley done in about 15 hours or so. 

BC


----------



## Tolisk

thats one long time to sit there and aint, but i guess once you start painting its hard to stop till you get it right, atleasst thats what happens for me, staying up till 5 in the morning XD

+ rep for awesomness


----------



## CaliBeR

holy balls now i want to go back to collecting, just to try something like this (and fail miserably and stop again)


----------



## Master WootWoot

As i plan to do grey knights soon, i am looking through your thread at least once a day, looking for inspiration. And it is all awesome! +rep!

But it feels like something is missing on the Grand Master. It's propably because he is so dark and grim painted that it looks like it's not covered.


----------



## Asamodai

I don't know how I didn't see this until now. Your Grey Knights are awesome. I can't wait for the new codex to come out now. +rep


----------



## DrinCalhar

Amazing, so clean.


----------



## alasdair

That is truly outstanding, you should seriously think about entering GD- You have a very good chance at winning! +rep!


----------



## HorusReborn

killer work man, killer work!!!


----------



## 5tonsledge

excited for the new release yes.
Dude Brother i think ive been on this thread 30 times since i became a member of heresy.
Got to say that everytime i look at youre work my jaw drops. i wish i could have a fraction of youre skill. +rep for you man


----------



## OrdoMalleus

I think these are possibly the nicest painted GKs I have ever seen! They are genuinely stunning! +Rep and Very well deserved!

Are you thinking of doing a tutorial? I would love to know how you did the capes, the sword and the gold!


----------



## Bayonet

I have literally just spaffed myself.

That gunblade-esque weapon on the GM is amazing, all of the models are - bloody well done.


----------



## 5tonsledge

Well Bro here i am again idolizing youre terminators. luckiliy i have been practicing my NMM work, and with a few commision work under my belt i plan on putting youre work to shame when the new GKT's come out. but really i doubt i could ever accomplish anything near youre level. youre amazing i rate youre skill admiration at 10 like MOO's. Anyways i hope you post some new work with the release right around the corner, and as always i will rep you for these amazing Knights of the False GOD. +++rep and more to come with ever time i want to look at youre master pieces.


----------



## 5tonsledge

oh wow apparently i have to spread some more Rep around before i can rep you again. I think you and MOO are the few people i have rep, and it says the same thing when i try to rep him too.


----------



## Orochi

I'm with Wraithlord on this. I dislike NMM a lot.

However, you've pulled it off very very well.

Now just stop painting these crappy DH and pick up some chaos


----------



## GrAYFoX

OrdoMalleus said:


> I think these are possibly the nicest painted GKs I have ever seen! They are genuinely stunning! +Rep and Very well deserved!
> 
> Are you thinking of doing a tutorial? I would love to know how you did the capes, the sword and the gold!


I love your color scheme and paint style; it's fantastic. I second this request and would greatly appreciate more elaboration on the mini tutorial you posted including the items mentioned above if possible.

Truly inspiring stuff, great job! :victory:


----------



## Brother Constantine

I appolgise that it has been SOOOOOOOOOO long since I posted last :blush:

Thank you all VERY much for your kind words and comments.

Here is what I have been up to since the new GK release, I hope you like it:





































As you can see, these Brothers are still WIPs.
I have decided to give my force belt fed Storm Bolters.
I have completed the conversions for 1 box of GKTs, so next I will be painting them in NMM.

Questions, coments, and critisizms are welcomed and encouraged as always!
Thanks for looking


----------



## Dagmire

Dude your green stuffing is amazing. I would love to customise some stuff like this.
What great work man


----------



## 5tonsledge

holy shit. i just shat myself. those custom storm gauntlets are badass. you set the bar higher again on how a GK should look. damn cant wait to see this pan out


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

That is one badass looking GM GK mate!

That standard bearer is looking awesome and I really like the belt fed Storm Bolters, nice touch!

+ Rep from me Sir!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Brother Constantine

Sorry I have not been around for SO long. Life really has a funny way of getting in the way of my hobby!

Here is an update. I have decided that I want my GKTs to be transferable between Space Hulk and 40K, so I will be magnatizing them to their bases and altering their armourment a little so that they can proxy the BAs, and as time goes on I will create unique SH rules for them:

Here is my counts as Lorenzo. He used to be my standard bearer.
I have done a fair bit of conversion on him, I tried to give tribute to the older GKT BC by adding the psycher cable and cloak. Let me know what you think....


----------



## Tossidin

Ah it's good to see you are back, I have missed you!

The terminator looks great, I really like the pose and the added details of the cables and cloak, and the base looks really cool. Can we expect some paint on him soon?


----------



## Brother Constantine

Tossidin said:


> Ah it's good to see you are back, I have missed you!
> 
> The terminator looks great, I really like the pose and the added details of the cables and cloak, and the base looks really cool. Can we expect some paint on him soon?


Not too quickly, but yes soon enough :biggrin:

I am thinking about using this for the paint scheme with some minor alterations:








and altering it so that the black looks similar to this:


----------



## mad matt

Absolutely lovely work!


----------



## Chaosftw

Really nice work! Love how sharp the models look. I really dont think your camera does them enough justice but what can ya do. 

The capes are something that you have really made look nice. I am actually quite inspired. Any suggestions on how to go about making them?

Chaosftw


----------



## Brother Constantine

Chaosftw said:


> Really nice work! Love how sharp the models look. I really dont think your camera does them enough justice but what can ya do.
> 
> The capes are something that you have really made look nice. I am actually quite inspired. Any suggestions on how to go about making them?
> 
> Chaosftw


For sure,

I tried a new technique with this guy. So I can share it with you and you can tell me if it works for you or not.

I started with this guy as a reference:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440272a&prodId=prod1060045

Then I made a plasticard armature:

















Then I did my best to replicate the cape on the marine onto my GKT BC:









I hope this helps


----------



## papa nurgle

Pure EPICOSITY!


----------

